# Gunna Do A Solo Trigger Tank



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Clown, Titan, or Queen

I wan leaning toward the Clown but I have never owned a Titan or Queen...what do you guys think?


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

how bisg is the tank


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

I'm gunna go with a temp tank at first then upgrade...once the fish gets too big, I'll get the fish at around 2-3"


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

show quality clown


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2006)

Queen For shizzle:


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Undulated! Then you would only need a 55g, instead of a nefty large tank needed for large clowns, titans, or queens.

Out of those three, however, I would go with clown. They are so beautiful, although I have heard that they can sometimes be quite dossile at times. Personally I find neither Titans or Queens to be very pretty, but their additude sounds nice.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

fredweezy said:


> I'm gunna go with a temp tank at first then upgrade...once the fish gets too big, I'll get the fish at around 2-3"


A show quality Clown would be sick...Although the idea of a Queen with black sand and actinic lighting would be sweet, damn I have 2 weeks to think it over...I've basically dumped the idea of the Titan cuz those mothers are ugly, if I wanted an ugly solo tank I'd get a Rhom...jk.


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

you havnt said what size tank we are talking about yet i am sure u know how big of a tank those guys need but just want to be clear on it


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

I'll probably start out with 90 gallon then upgrade...it should be fine for a little trigger. As for Clowns being docile, I really can't vouch for that, they are friggin crazy, imo. On the Undy, I already have a little 2" Undy in my 125 community, Im gunna give him a solo 55 when he gets big and mean.


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

your deff going to need one of these tanks one day i just got this one


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2006)

Justin, how big is that beast?


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

500G


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Fish Finder said:


> your deff going to need one of these tanks one day i just got this one


Bad ass tank...

This is such a hard decision, the only thing that bothers me is how hard it is to get your hand on a Queen when I can go to a LFS and pick out the best looking Clown out of the bunch...


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2006)

Go with a Queen man. It will be amazing







And they arent too common, so youd have a unique tank. I know like 6 people with Clowns.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

or a bigass sohal tang


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

jiggy said:


> or a bigass sohal tang


Sohals rule but I have had success with them in the past in community tanks without other tangs. Now a Clown Tang is supposedly downright nasty. But its definately gunna be a Queen or a Clown...I just wish it was easy to get your hands on a Queen.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2006)

jiggy said:


> or a bigass sohal tang


Or a Miniatus Grouper


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Damn looks like Queens are really hard to get a hold of...



> This is a fish that is very rarely available, and has such a high demand that it sells out immediately. It would next to impossible for us to state when we would have one for sale. Sorry. If you click on the "email" logo under the item number, you will act least get an email that the fish is in stock. Then it is a race to see who orders it first!


From one of the sites I emailed.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2006)

Try PM'ing "Fish Finder". He could probably hook ya up.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Try PM'ing "Fish Finder". He could probably hook ya up.


I heard Aussie CT's are gorgeous, you ever seen one? They are like twice the price of the other CT's though.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

i've got my hands on a queen







. the old princess is still up and kickin strong and likes to eat red coris wrasse. try saltwaterfish.com for a queen thats where i got mine awhile back.

J-Rod


----------

